# New Here and married less than 2 years



## SCW2018 (Nov 30, 2020)

I have been married for a year and half and was thinking it would be great if there was a forum so I can see how other marriages operate. I have a happy marriage. There are petty things I wonder how to deal with like I’m always upbeat and my husband is too but not all the time like me. He’s not being mean or anything he’s just nonchalant. My brain reads that as like unhappiness lol and a disruption to my aura. Then I end wanting to get nonchalant but I don’t know how so I get mad lol so I’m learning how to just chill. Chill can still = happiness. Also, I have realized that that is also one of the very things that I love about him. I like my man to be fun and funny but also serious. So, I’m learning.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome to TAM -- lots of good folks here, and many interesting and very DIFFERENT points of view on things.


----------



## SCW2018 (Nov 30, 2020)

jlg07 said:


> Welcome to TAM -- lots of good folks here, and many interesting and very DIFFERENT points of view on things.


thank you!


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

SCW2018 said:


> I have been married for a year and half and was thinking it would be great if there was a forum so I can see how other marriages operate. I have a happy marriage. There are petty things I wonder how to deal with like I’m always upbeat and my husband is too but not all the time like me. He’s not being mean or anything he’s just nonchalant. My brain reads that as like unhappiness lol and a disruption to my aura. Then I end wanting to get nonchalant but I don’t know how so I get mad lol so I’m learning how to just chill. Chill can still = happiness. Also, I have realized that that is also one of the very things that I love about him. I like my man to be fun and funny but also serious. So, I’m learning.


It's good that you're happy and upbeat. You're still kind of a newlywed. It takes like 7-8 years for marriage to crush your soul, hopes and dreams. By 10 years you won't even remember what being happy even felt like. By 15 years you'll be having an internal debate over whether or not you should start yet another affair. By year 20 you'll find yourself staying up late at night on the dark web researching the best way to make it look like and accident. 

Just joking, Welcome to TAM.


----------



## SCW2018 (Nov 30, 2020)

happyhusband0005 said:


> It's good that you're happy and upbeat. You're still kind of a newlywed. It takes like 7-8 years for marriage to crush your soul, hopes and dreams. By 10 years you won't even remember what being happy even felt like. By 15 years you'll be having an internal debate over whether or not you should start yet another affair. By year 20 you'll find yourself staying up late at night on the dark web researching the best way to make it look like and accident.
> 
> Just joking, Welcome to TAM.


lol 😂😂😂 thank you.


----------

